# MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Jul 09



## lara (Jun 24, 2009)

Place all your *Love That Look* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Love That Look* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Love That Look* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look - Autumn 2009*

Originally posted by *erine1881*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_


----------



## caramel_geek (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

*Smoke & Diamonds* compared to some other colors from MAC.

Taken indoors, by the window with natural lighting. No flash.


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

from the original release of pearlglides:


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Please bear with me, this is my first time swatching here lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pearlglides! I absolutley *LOVE* these liners so much!







L-R: Fly By Blu, Molasses, Rave, and Black Russian






T-B: Fly By Blue, Molasses, Rave, and Black Russian


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Originally posted by *erine1881*


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Grand Entrance:






Dreammaker:






Smoke & Diamonds:





Glamour Check!:


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Pearlglide eyeliners:

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/2/6/3/1102091.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/0/7/8/1149305.JPG


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Thanks Erine!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





fashion groupie doesn't have as much blue as satellite dreams.






see, i told ya its nuttin' like wondergrass!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

L to R: One Off, Fashion, Style Snob, Ego, Unbasic White, Strike A Pose, Fashion Groupie, Rated R


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## leogecko (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Display & Eyeshadow Swatches


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Some comparison swatches. All on NW30 arm with no base.





Rated R, One-Off and Ego





Left to right: Rated R, Chartreuse pigment, Biogreen (PRO)





Left to right: Emerald Green (PRO), Spiritualize (LE), One-Off





Left to right: NYX Baby Blue, Ego, Sunset B. (LE)


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Credit: MAC Love That Look Collection - Swatches










_Dreammaker, Ego, Fashion





__Fashion, Fashion Groupie, Glamour Check!, Grand Entrance





__Smoke & Diamonds, Strike A Pose, Style Snob, Un-Basic White

__




One Off, Rated R, Smoke & Diamonds, Strike A Pose_


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Swatches of shadows, done over UDPP. enjoy!

**click for pics**


----------



## nunu (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Left to right:
Grand Entrance, Dreammaker, Smoke & diamonds and GLamour Check!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Swatched on NW25 skin without primer...


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

BN- Ben Nye lumiere palette





































http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...cture017-1.jpg






http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...cture006-1.jpg


----------



## lindado (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Left to right: Fashion, Strike a Pose, Smoke & Diamonds
(no flash)





(with flash)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*





same order


----------



## Karrie (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*











One Off





Smoke&Diamonds





Strike a Pose





Ego





Fashion





Fashion Groupie





Rated R


----------



## glowingface (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*































This is my first time posting on specktra. Please excuse any mistakes...


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

.....


----------



## mochabean (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Better late than never! Swatched on tanned summer NC45 (originally NC42) skin, no base used.


Pearlglide Liners: L to R Fly-By-Blu, Molasses, Black Russian





E/S L to R: Rated R, Strike a Pose, Style Snob, One Off, Fashion Groupie










Entire View:


----------



## Ambonee (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Posted this on LiveJournal and thought you guys may want to see these too...So a lot of people have been asking for swatches comparing the new Rated-R to other eyeshadow so I took some swatches and decided to post the results! hopefully it'll help some people out!

Please excuse my wrinkly hand lol. I think I'm dehydrated...

*Rated-R Comparison Pics*




Top row: Eyepopping, Overgrown, Lucky Green
Middle: Rated-R
Bottom: Bitter, Chrome Yellow, Sharp (from the tempting quad), Bitter and CY combined






Top: Chartreuse, Chartreuse (wet), True Chartreuse, True Chartreuse (wet)
Middle: Rated-R
Bottom: True Chartreuse and Chartreuse mixed, Golden Olive, Golden Olive wet

In my opinion the closest I found alone (without mixing) was eyepopping but R-R has more yellow in it. And the texture of R-R is way better IMO. But when I mixed TC and C p/m it came pretty close, still not yellow enough...

*Smoke and Diamonds Comparison Pics *





Top: Moth Brown, Clue, Swan Lake, Silver ring
Middle: Original Silver p/m, Smoke & Diamonds, Soft Washed p/m
Bottom: Scene, Satin Taupe, Vex, Sweet Sienna p/m

The closest I found was Sweet Sienna p/m but it is a little bit darker.


Hope this helped some of you out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a GREAT rest of your day!!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*


----------



## Bluebell (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*











Fashion Groupie, One Off, Strike a Pose, Smoke and Diamonds


----------



## Meriban (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Hello!!!

This is my first time posting on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are my pics from Love that Look:









Smoke and Diamonds on the left, Strike a Pose on the Right:


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

One-Off





One-Off, Smoke & Diamonds





Fly By Blu, Black Russian, Rave





All


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Love That Look Swatches - Autumn 2009*

Product Photos

mac love that look swatches.jpg 

Swatches of Pearlglide Liners Molasses, Fly By Blu , Rave, 

mac love that look swatches 3.jpg 

Swatches of Eyeshadows Style Snob, Glamour Check, Fashion Groupie, Dreamaker, Strike A Pose, Smoke and Diamonds, 

mac love that look swatches 2.jpg


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## magi (Aug 4, 2009)

All products on the back of my hand WITHOUT any base - I am a < NC15:



 

 




I don't know if it's interesting, but I have made a demo of how they apply with different techniques / brushes and a video-swatch to catch the reflections. It's in german, but mute it. The demo / swatches start at ca. 7:30

YouTube - [MAC COSMETICS]: Eyeshadow Finishes Pt.1 - "STARFLASH"


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGirly (Aug 14, 2009)

*click to enlarge*
Pics were taken with flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One-Off




Style Snob


----------



## Purity (Aug 15, 2009)

Rated "R"






One-Off






Strike a pose






Style Snob






Grand Entrance






Smoke & Diamonds, Glamour Check!, Style Snob, Grand Entrance
Strike a pose, One-Off, Rated "R"






Fly-by-blue, Rave, Black Russian, Molasses


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Aug 19, 2009)

MAC Style Snob & One-off swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NC30-35





Without flash;




With flash;


----------



## red (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

FG


----------

